# Sie Sind Unser 999.999 Besucher



## Cemesis (2. Juni 2008)

Liebes Buffed-Team..

Ich frag mich nur:

Muss sowas sein? Habt ihr sowas nötig, solche Betrügerreien als Werbung zu zeigen?

Kann mir hier jeder erzählen was er will aber sowas sind reine Verarsche, nicht von euch Buffed, sondern von solchen die versuchen mit sowas "Fische" zu angeln.

Ich kann euch ja mal erklähren was passiert, wenn jemand denkt: "kewl, ich hab gewonnen"

Ich hab da nicht drauf geklickt, weil es eh die gleiche Masche ist. Also derjenige der denkt das er habe was gewonnen ( ergo, er is der Fisch ) Klickt da drauf und kommt auf einer Seite wo er aufgefordert wird seine E-mail und seine Telefonnummer anzugeben. Getarnt als Formular, weil du willst ja den Gewinn absacken.

Aber es passiert gar nichts, sonder die E-mail die angegeben wurde wird fortan mit Spam-Mails bombadiert und diese E-Mail wird auch noch schön weiter gereicht der wiederrum Spam-Mails an dich schickt. Und so weiter... usw...


Wenn derjenige auch noch seine Telefonnummer engibt, ist er erst recht im A***

Man wird angerufen von irgendwelchen schmalzigen Tussis die dir ne Versicherung andrehen wollen, schlimmstenfall werden diese richtig penetrant und lassen einfach nicht locker.

Ich sag nur, aus Fehlern lernt man und ich kenn solche Methoden..

Und liebes Buffed-Team:

Sowas habt ihr nicht nötig und entfernt solche Werbung bitte!

Mfg


----------



## Taras (2. Juni 2008)

Imho hat einfach eine Firma Werbeplätze bei Buffed.de gemietet, die sie dann weiterverkauft.
So kommt auch Goldwerbung auf WoW-Seiten zu standen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus das Buffed sich diese Werbung explizit ausgesucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Tipp: Nimm FireFox mit AdBuster.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2008)

Gab da letztens auch ein paar Artikel auf Spiegel.de zu dem Thema Online-Werbung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. Juni 2008)

Im allgemeinen Hab ich nichts gegen werbung auf Internet Seiten. Dienen ja meist dem Zweck dazu , um die jeweiligen Pages zu verbessern.

Also , mit dem Gewinn dingern geht das noch , da hat man die möglichkeit nicht draufzuklicken.

Was ich viel schlimmer find, sind diese : Wer sind deine vorfahren - Werbe Pop-Ups ( AdBuster und diverse Pop Blocker bringen leider garnichts. ) , wo man beim Öffnen der page jedesmal Hitlers Gesicht sehen muss , und gleich dahinter Stalin.

Ich finde Sowas muss nicht sein , auch wenn die Anbieter der Seiten wirklich nicht die Möglichkeit haben die Werbung auszusuchen


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen Hab ich nichts gegen werbung auf Internet Seiten. Dienen ja meist dem Zweck dazu , um die jeweiligen Pages zu verbessern.
> 
> Also , mit dem Gewinn dingern geht das noch , da hat man die möglichkeit nicht draufzuklicken.
> 
> ...



oO Gibts sowas auf buffed? Falls ja, lasst es uns sofort wissen.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> oO Gibts sowas auf buffed? Falls ja, lasst es uns sofort wissen.



sowas gabs mal ^.^
naja find eigentlich die schlimmste werbung die mit sound (blöder sido) und die die mal halben screen volgehauen hat mit musik load oder sowas .. weis nimmer aber sound suxx ..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> oO Gibts sowas auf buffed? Falls ja, lasst es uns sofort wissen.




nein , zum glück nicht ! Sollte ich aber mal was derartiges Aufblitzen sehen werd ichs /report !

Meinte aber nur generell damit , das Diese : Sie haben gewonnen ! - Teile noch Recht harmlos sind , und eigentlich keiner drauf reinfällt.... Denke ich mal !


----------



## TaZz (2. Juni 2008)

Naja ich finde das mit der Werbung geht schon klar. buffed.de kann sich nicht immer seine Werbung aussuchen aber buffed.de verdient ja auch daran Geld. Es ist ja so gesehen für unser aller Wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2008)

schlimmste war damals mit der wah der erotischsten filmblondinen.
sowas ist wirklich sch...limm.


----------



## Waldschurke (6. Juni 2008)

Gewinnspiel bei buffed für den 999999 Besucher hätte 
ich da mitmachen sollen oder kommt das bei jedem ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wusste gar nicht das buffed sowas macht... Hat jemand hier im forum schon mal 
bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht oder währe ich der erste gewesen ?
Sry wegen dem erstellten thread aber wusste sonst net wo dass ich das schreiben soll...


----------



## Ocian (6. Juni 2008)

Hier wurde das Thema schon einmal besprochen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44867


----------



## Waldschurke (6. Juni 2008)

Danke für die antwort



Minastirit schrieb:


> (blöder sido)


Also wir wollen hier doch net Rapper oder Musiker beleidigen...
Andre Leute haben villeicht einen anderen Geschmak wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganda (9. Juni 2008)

solch unseriöse Werbung ist natürlich ärgerlich

aber da ich eine gute Firewall und AdBlock benutzt sehe ich generell keine Werbung =)

kann euch das nur ans Herz legen =)


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2008)

Tja bei 1Mio. hätte es einen High-End Rechner gratis gegeben. Schade eigentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort
> 
> 
> Also wir wollen hier doch net Rapper oder Musiker beleidigen...
> ...



damit meinte ich die werbung ..
es kahm immer sound von ihm mtv by sido ... was sehr störend ist.

naja über proxy hab ich keine werbung und zuhause hab ich neu auch blocker da mir die buffed werbung leider langsam gegen den strich geht


----------



## Bawagrog (12. Juni 2008)

Ganda schrieb:


> aber da ich eine gute Firewall und AdBlock benutzt sehe ich generell keine Werbung =)
> 
> kann euch das nur ans Herz legen =)



Naja Buffed.de bietet einen kostenlosen Service und sind natürlich werbefinanziert, also würde ich Adblock auf buffed.de deaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin müsen ja die zahlreichen neuen Server bezahlt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

Ich hab sie auch gesehen die Werbung, gerade eben war sie da beim der news von Anette oben im Werbebanner. herzlichen glückpups sie sind der 999.999 den wir versuchen abzuzocken.

wobei buffed muss ja milliarden user sien, wenn die werbung alle 2 tage auftaucht, udnd er counter dnan offensichtlich imemr von neuem startet, dann sind das jeden tag 450.000 besucher super Quote XD

nee ehrlich Leute, das nervt, und mittlerwiele muss  ja anscheinend schon jeder deutsche 5 Audis in der garage stehen haben.

Hab nen Screen gemacht wenn Ihr also wer vond er Redaktion zugemailt haben will, kann ich das gerne tun.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Hab nen Screen gemacht wenn Ihr also wer vond er Redaktion zugemailt haben will, kann ich das gerne tun.



Wir kennen den Banner, er gehört in eine Anzeigen-Rotation, den relativ viele deutsche Webseiten momentan ebenfalls fahren.


----------



## Nyak (14. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir kennen den Banner, er gehört in eine Anzeigen-Rotation, den relativ viele deutsche Webseiten momentan ebenfalls fahren.


 Das ist richtig und ich finde, daß man diese Anzeige problemlos übersehen kann (wenn man nur will).
Bei wirklich professionellen Adservern (und das hat hier nichts mit buffed.de zu tun), kann mann allerdings auswählen, welche Firmen in der Bannerrotation nicht eingeblendet werden sollen. Weiterhin kann man bei professionellen Anbietern auch eine Einblendung von Popups vermeiden. Wer hier das Gegenteil behauptet, der liegt falsch.
Aber es ist letztendlich müßig darüber zu diskutieren, über welche Agentur ein Verlag oder Verlagsgruppe ihren Werbeplatz vermarkten lässt. Wenn es euch nicht passt, dann könnt ihr doch einfach alles ausblenden.
Auch für die "gescripteten" Popups gibt es Lösungen. Bei Firefox braucht ihr euch z.B. nur das Addon "Adblock Plus" installieren.

Also, lasst buffed.de in Ruhe ihr Geld verdienen, es kommt allen zugute. Was in eurem Browser angezeigt wird, liegt ganz allein bei euch. Wenn euch etwas nicht passt, dann lasst es einfach nicht zu.


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2008)

Nyak schrieb:


> Das ist richtig und ich finde, daß man diese Anzeige problemlos übersehen kann (wenn man nur will).
> Bei wirklich professionellen Adservern (und das hat hier nichts mit buffed.de zu tun), kann mann allerdings auswählen, welche Firmen in der Bannerrotation nicht eingeblendet werden sollen. Weiterhin kann man bei professionellen Anbietern auch eine Einblendung von Popups vermeiden. Wer hier das Gegenteil behauptet, der liegt falsch.



Richtig, in dem Fall geht es wohl weniger um Einstellungen sondern um verkaufte Anzeigen.


----------



## Nyak (14. August 2008)

Wieso guckt dein Avatar eigentlich so böse ? Ich hoffe nicht, dass er deine momentane Laune widerspiegelt.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (14. August 2008)

Ich nehm mal an, dass diese WerbeBanner (Sie haben gewonnen) sowieso bald verschwinden werden. 

Da gab's erst vor kurzem einen Gerichtsentscheid, dass Gewinnversprechungen auch ausbezahlt werden müssen. (Kann ihn leider momentan nirgens finden)
Nun ja, eine Dame hat geklagt und ihr wurde tatsächlich der Gewinn ausbezahlt.

Oder z.B. Gewinnspiele Info Gerichtsurteile


Bleibt fraglich, ob diese Urteile auch auf Internetwebung angewandt werden können.


----------



## Sammies (14. August 2008)

Ich meine ob da nun Sie haben Gewonnen Werbung steht oder ob da eine Werbung aus dem Staat "Wir hassen alle Tibeter und deren Meinung, Hauptsache unsere Olympiade wird ein knaller" steht oder sonst was steht ist doch nicht so Schlimm als wenn man sich was genauer anschauen will bei buffed und plötzlich da ein Fenster eingeflogen kommt mit diverser Werbung......


----------



## RothN (15. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hier wurde das Thema schon einmal besprochen:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44867



Ja, und zwar in diesem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum postest du den link zu dem thema hier ?:>


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

@den über mir,eigentlich waren es 2 threads und ocian hat es in einem anderen besprochen,dioe beiden wurden letztendlich aber zusammengefügt,worauf das im nachhinein wenig sinn macht,war aber an sich ganz logisch,verstanden?


----------

